# when i get reds



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

when i get reds i want them to breed should i get them from diffrent people so they dont come from the same parents?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Are you ordering your Reds, Get supers or wildcaught reds.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It doesn't matter where they come from.


----------

